# [App] Viper4android [Easy Guide]



## Mizanurification (Oct 29, 2015)

Most people do know about Viper4Android and some even use it while most dont bother coz of the complex nature. This guide is for them. Earlier i used ES18, Pistons 2 and was using a Rs.90 Ubon earphone *copypastas.com/images/Emoticons/4head.png after my P2 went kaput.  I'm no way an audiophile and don't like spending too much on earphones coz i break them often. So i bought a ES18S recently and was kinda disappointed with it. Something was missing. So i decided to install Viper4android on my Oneplus One. And the improvement WAS WAY OFF THE ROOF. My earphones became _Godlike._

<Proceed at ur own risk.And you do need a rooted device.>

Download Links:
1. Viper4Android: Here || Credits

2. SELinuxModeChanger: Here || Credits 
<This is optional. If u can set ur SElinux via Developers Mode then do so. Potential security risk.>

3. Busybox: Here  || Optional

Setting Up:
Install Viper4Android.
Set the UI to expert. 
Intall the drivers > Super Audio Quality or Battery Saver (If u have low end device)
Reboot the device.
Check in Driver Status. <Enabled:Yes>
If Enabled: No, then install the SELinuxChanger and set to Permissive.
If still No, then install busybox.
If still No, God help You or use Google search.

Configuring Viper4Android: 
This is where most people back out and uninstall after failing to configure or too lazy to find IRS files. Now most people have different audio preferences but most of us want a clear sound with impactful bass. Bass shouldn't be overpowering. So I'm sharing the config here. Its a lil modified one from the one here. There are lots of IRS files, im sharing the one i used. If u find anything better then share please.



> 1. MASTER POWER: √
> (ii) Force Enable V4A: Unchecked
> 2. PLAYBACK CONTROL GAIN: √
> (ii) Select Effect Strength: Moderate
> ...



Now enjoy ur 50$ IEM. ᕙ( ^ₒ^ c) You do require an IEM which responds to the changes. It also uses alot of power on ur device, so no multitasking or simultaneous high CPU usage (gaming, camera). Doesnt really impact ur battery life. Do share the configs u liked. Peace.


----------



## kARTechnology (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm using viper since 4 years....Cowon EM1 + Lenovo a7000. tight punchy bass with no distortion


----------



## Minion (Nov 2, 2015)

I feel maxaudio is better than viper due to simple configuration viper is very confusing.


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 2, 2015)

Minion said:


> I feel maxaudio is better than viper due to simple configuration viper is very confusing.



confusing but you get amazing results if you look up every word what it means for the configuration...
I use only ViPER Bass @ 15.6dB ,50Hz, natural mode, field surround(keep changing) and spectrum extension @ 1.0 for my cowon EM1.


----------



## Minion (Nov 3, 2015)

^Well nowadays i don't use any audio mod not even audio fx in order to save battery.


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 5, 2015)

Minion said:


> ^Well nowadays i don't use any audio mod not even audio fx in order to save battery.



it doesn't drain battery THAT MUCH if you have a powerful processor...more processor power= more speed = more battery life when doing small things like this, imo...


----------



## Minion (Nov 6, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> it doesn't drain battery THAT MUCH if you have a powerful processor...more processor power= more speed = more battery life when doing small things like this, imo...



Then I will try this.


----------

